# 2 Weeks Flower



## DLtoker (Jan 12, 2007)

Well, the hard part is now done with my grow and I am 14 days into flowering. I have three different strains but are not labeled becuase I had to ditch the packaging of the seeds at the border to be safe. Anyways, I had 10 skunk #11, 10 Twilight and 5 C99's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have ten plants that made it to flower out of 14 that we germinated. When I first started flowering I definitely over did it with the nutes (foliar feed) so they are showing signs of over fert now but are slowly getting over it. Now, there is one strain that is showing great signs of budding as you can see, but on the left hand side there is a plant that shows minimal bud growth. Is this normal for this strain... if you know which one it is? Or did I really mess these guys up with over fert and it being my first grow?


----------



## pussum (Jan 12, 2007)

I really hope my **** looks that good when I am able to start.


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 12, 2007)

haha Thanks man... Really.  I put a lot of love into these ladies.  I just hope that they puff as good in the end


----------



## Brouli (Jan 12, 2007)

i think that the one on the right is c99


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 12, 2007)

But the buds... Is it abnormal for a strain flowering for two weeks and the buds only being the size of an eraser on a pencil? ... You see the ones on the left front?


----------



## KADE (Jan 12, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> But the buds... Is it abnormal for a strain flowering for two weeks and the buds only being the size of an eraser on a pencil? ... You see the ones on the left front?


 
yup.


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 12, 2007)

damn so is it going to effect the final product big time or just slow the flowering cycle?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 13, 2007)

*Everything is looking great. Your buds are normal fo being only 2 weeks into flower IMHO. *


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice. Well hopefully they will successfully mature into big bad buds for me!


----------



## KADE (Jan 13, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Nice. Well hopefully they will successfully mature into big bad buds for me!


 
They should! The last couple weeks are key imo!! Thas where the weight flies on!


----------



## Brouli (Jan 13, 2007)

hahahaha   just take care of it right, and you will be ok


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 13, 2007)

Do any of you have a recommendation for some advanced nutes to help add weight and flavor?  Right now the only thing I'm using is the FF line.  I was thinking about adding sugar but I don't know if that's asking for bugs.  Anything for the last 2 week flush too? 

Oh and if it were organic that would be steller as well.


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 18, 2007)

well, here I am at 3 weeks now... still trying to control the over ferti guess.  when can i expect to see some trichs?


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 22, 2007)

Well, just wanted to throw out some new pics.  I've noticed that bud growth has slowed but the thrichs or just starting to appear now.  Stoked. :fly:


 Now, I see there are lots of different levels of maturation from plant to plant.  Should I even bother flushing in a few weeks because they are all in one res.?

Oh, I know this is almost impossible to judge but with my 400W HPS can you guess what the yeild off this could be? 3 ozs?


----------



## Brouli (Jan 22, 2007)

niceeee


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 22, 2007)

just thought that was kinda funny....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 22, 2007)

*Everything is looking great mang. Sorry but there is know way of telling how much your gonna get from a certain plant it's just to hard. Tell ya one thing it's gonna be free.   *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 22, 2007)

The one with the purple geno(i'm guessing it's twilight) looks GOOOOOD!!!!


----------



## stunzeed (Jan 22, 2007)

Beautiful flowers!!! What products are you using?????


Stunzeed........


----------



## ZMAN (Jan 22, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> * Tell ya one thing it's gonna be free.   *


 


And as we all know free is GOOD


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm using the Fox Farm line with Sweet.  So far I can not complain!


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 27, 2007)

Well another day of update and questions... I am getting frustrated.  The one plant that has suffered from over fert the most is showing signs of needing to be harvested, well now I am thinking???  I have read about hairs being 75% red then its time to harvest.  I don't have a way to see what color the trichs are yet so I'm behind on that game.  The buds haven't filled out at all on this plant.  What should I do???  Should I chop it right now?  Should I flush that one plant in another hydro container?  Should I stat flushing the whole system.  AHHHH! :argue:  My brain is having a civil war.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 28, 2007)

*Well if they are still burning from the nutes i would give them a huge flush.  *


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 28, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Well if they are still burning from the butes i would give them a huge flush.  *



the skunk and C99 wont be ready for probably 3 weeks or more... flush those as well?  those aren't burning nearly s bad as the twilight... I have no idea so i must ask sorry.


----------



## Dankels00 (Jan 28, 2007)

Dl, have you ever tried the twilight? i have seen it a few times and every time the buds never really filled in, they were always very very loose and fluffy. damn good smoke though. good luck man, the ladies are looking mighty fine.


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 29, 2007)

Well Dank, I have noticed that the twilights haven't filled in that well.  But, they are very very nice on the eyes.   Out of 5 twilights one turned big time purple on me so thats a little disappointing.  I'll ne sure to post a reply dedicated to the twilight.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 29, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> the skunk and C99 wont be ready for probably 3 weeks or more... flush those as well? those aren't burning nearly s bad as the twilight... I have no idea so i must ask sorry.


*Yes if they are getting burned by the nutes i would flush them as well or they will continue to burn.  *


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 29, 2007)

Alright, I took out one twilight and put that in another container for a full flush through the finish and I flushed the rest of the system for 24 hours and today dropped the PPMs to 800.  I also am using the Grow Big this week to boost the bud size.  We will see how everything goes in the next few days... If there are any other tips let me know


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 7, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the first twilight i flushed a harvested yesterday and I.... well lets just say it shows it was my first grow.  But anyways, the rest of the twilights are in flush with cloudy trichs so I am giving them another few days.  They are decent looking.  I will post some pics at harvest... oh, the skunk and C99 I assume have almost two weeks so i'll be flushing them as well.  JUST A HEADS UP!


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 23, 2007)

Alright, well I'm just wrapping up this grow.  With all the over fert problems I had this herb turned out to be the worst crap I ever smoked.  Sure, its not totally dry, but i have to smoke a whole bowl to get high off it.  Will the potency get any stronger over time or should i just give it to someone... It doesn't meet my standards at all right now.  It's harsh as all hell too.  No way it can be smoked without a bong.  I even flushed for almost three weeks.  Either way, I learned soooooo much from this grow and all the other I have started are running perfectly.


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 23, 2007)

IMO, it will get better after it dries out.  Fresh green and quick dried weed is not as good as slow dried.  Let the buds dry out till the stem snaps to get an idea how good its gonna be.  Dont give it away just yet,  give it a chance to do better.


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah, thats what I figured.  I just always heard your first grow would be better than what you can get on the street.  Ha, right now I would take my B+ generic over this any day.  I gives me a nice mellow body stone, but its duration is very short and not very intense.  Hopefully a little more patience now with drying and curing I will gets something nice.


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 24, 2007)

Well here are some pics folks.  This particular Twilight is banging.  Great high and the Skunk... Well these little ladies had to be harvested today becuase I found a ball on one flower and it exploded when I touched it.  Damn feminized seeds.  It is probably my fault as well though becuase I eat the crap out of them the first few weeks.  Anyways, Nice Pic Eh?:bong2: :fly:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 25, 2007)

*Whats up DLtoker. Congrats mang on a very fine harvest. I'm digging the color on that one bud. What ya got planned for next grow my friend? Anyway great job mang. :aok: *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Feb 25, 2007)

> It's harsh as all hell too


 
As the bud cures the chlorophyl is broken down into sugars. It gets sweeter over time and will lose some of the harshness.

Regards Runbyhemp


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9879

Hey guys.  This is the link to my grow that I am documenting.  I fell in love with the Skunk due to its easiness to grow and yield.  Off 5 Skunks I think I got about 6 ozs dry just by looking at the harvest.  Not too bad for my first complete grow I'd say.  I just hope I enjoy the high...  I haven't tried it becuase it is so wet still and it's just a waste of good herb smoking it before the end of drying.  I sure hope I like it becuase In 2.5 months I'm going to have a bunch of it again   You know they say reefer isn't addictive but growing it sure the hell is.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 25, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> they say reefer isn't addictive but growing it sure the hell is.


I hear ya man! I don't need any more, but I just can't stop growing it!

The most common thing for me to say is: "I wonder what this is going to taste like?" I love the variety!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 25, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Do any of you have a recommendation for some advanced nutes to help add weight and flavor?  Right now the only thing I'm using is the FF line.  I was thinking about adding sugar but I don't know if that's asking for bugs.  Anything for the last 2 week flush too?
> 
> Oh and if it were organic that would be steller as well.


Try Top Maxx, it works great. It's all organic too! Beautiful buds btw!


----------

